#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-17
<Hugo_> 請問如果需要大量佈署ubuntu 的話 透過PXE   該選擇哪一套套件使用呢?  目前 測試過 DRBL       FAI  COBBLER
<Hugo_> 還是有其他更好的建議呢  謝謝
<Hugo_> 目標distro is Ubuntu Maverick
<Hugo_> 有前輩成功使用cobbler 部屬maverick 的嗎
<likedog> 大家好
<gko> hi
<likedog> 请问这里可以用简体吗？
<likedog> ……
<gko> OK
<likedog> 请问这里可以说脏话吗？
<likedog> 我只是问问，怕不小心带来……
<kakashi> 阿囉哈
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-18
<yao_ziyuan> 跳上来叫：正妹！
<yao_ziyuan> cheer you guys up
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-20
<medicalwei> >w</
<medicalwei> ArneGoetje: The title is old >w</
<medicalwei> icman: >w</
<medicalwei> Hi
<byonk> medicalwei, 摸頭)~
<medicalwei> byonk: （喵～）
<cosmic> ...
<pig> thank you
<pig> shit
<c9s> ba..
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-21
<HugoKuo> hello 
<HugoKuo> 請
<HugoKuo> may I ask a question about attach a patch 
<HugoKuo> I got a problem on PXE install Maverick
<HugoKuo> my own hostname which is set in kickstart , is ignored by netcfg 
<HugoKuo> I found a bug report http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=606636#42
<HugoKuo> the solution is to attach that patch to netcfg
<HugoKuo> but I never did something like this
<HugoKuo> have no idea
<HugoKuo> could someone plz do me a favor ?  a link or doc is good for me.
<HugoKuo> thanks 
<AceLan> HugoKuo: file a bug on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu if you use ubuntu
<HugoKuo> Hello AceLan 
<HugoKuo> this bug is already on launchpad for a long time
<AceLan> HugoKuo: or describe your problem in chinese and post it on http://ubuntu-tw.org
<HugoKuo> ok thanks AceLan 
<AceLan> HugoKuo: could you give me the bug number?
<HugoKuo> Bug #218965 
<AceLan> wow, an old bug
<HugoKuo> actually I found a solution , but I don't know how to attach that patch 
<HugoKuo> I have no experience for attaching a patch
<HugoKuo> I try to find out some doc , but no one is good for a beginer such like me 
<HugoKuo> 抱歉我的x-chat中文顯示有些問題
<HugoKuo> 剛剛都用英文描述
<HugoKuo> 如果有份資料可以讓我參照去打補釘 應該就可以了
<AceLan> 用英文也通啦 :)
<HugoKuo> 你好
<HugoKuo> 前輩
<AceLan> orz
<AceLan> 只是比較老而已
<AceLan> launchpad 上的 patch 有試過嗎？
<HugoKuo> 還沒
<HugoKuo> 因為我不懂該如何把那補丁打上去
<HugoKuo> 情緣兩我的無知
<HugoKuo> 請原諒
<AceLan> 怪了 都有 patch 了 怎麼 bug 都沒 fixed
<HugoKuo> 我查看MIRROR 理有netcfg的套件是.udeb
<HugoKuo> 本來我以為解她開把補釘製換進去就好
<HugoKuo> 可是udeb似乎跟deb有些不同我不確定
<HugoKuo> 據說這是個令人詬病很久的問題囉
<HugoKuo> 安裝patch 這個套件 亂搞中
<HugoKuo> 卡彈卡很久
<endless> 大家晚 -,.-
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-16
<zhao> hello world
<jackden> 早安
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-17
<jackden> 早安
<zhao> 为什么这么多人都不说话呢？
<zhao> 为什么没人说话呢？
<zhao> 大家怎么都不说话呀
<acman> 因為大家都上班中 # < zhao> 为什么没人说话呢？
<zhao> acman:ubuntu-cn频道 大家也在上班 可聊得很是热闹
<snugglecat> 大家好，我是大陆来的， 我只是想问个问题，台湾的下载速度是多少阿， 我下一个文件最快 有 200k/s 左右， 算快还是慢阿
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-19
<jjhuang> Hmm...我的 Pandaboard 要來裝 Ubuntu 嗎？^^
<medicalwei> jjhuang: 順便拿來測 HIME >W</
 * medicalwei 徵求 ARM device running GNU/Linux
<jjhuang> HIME 是啥？
<PeterWolf> @jjhuang>> HIME 是從 gcin fork 出來的一個中文輸入法。:)
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-20
<rypervenche> ibus不好嗎？
<tomcheng76> rypervenche, 你可以試gcin, scim. 好不好很個人和你用的輸入法. 我用gcin.
<rypervenche> 嗯，我已經試了gcin, 有點問題。ibus比較容易用
<hugokuo> 前輩大家好
<hugokuo> 請問有如何使用rsyslog 把log導一份到syslog 一份到指定的檔案 相關文件否
<hugokuo> 謝謝
<jjhuang> 中文輸入法有啥好測的？
<ayaka> 我想知道一下有人讓xen和nvidia私有驅動正常工作過嗎？
<randy_> 我想知道一下有人讓xen和nvidia私有驅動正常工作過嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-21
<yao_ziyuan> 大家介绍一下开源界的华人牛人吧
<yao_ziyuan> 除了 scim, ibus-pinyin, stardict
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-14
 * DaBao is away: 网络本来没有墙，拦截的多了，也就成了墙。
 * DaBao is back (gone 01:04:27)
<xueweiling> 大家好
<wisag0d_> 你好 :)
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-16
<zhenbeiju> byonk, ~~
<byonk> @@
<zhenbeiju>  哈哈.在做什么呢
<byonk> 年後會過去!
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-17
<jzmer> 有没有残体中文类似isas这种可以直接在x11上用而不需要truetype支持的字体？
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-19
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-20
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<David-Chang> 嗨
<mosesofmason> .
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
#ubuntu-tw 2014-01-19
<markeylia> 都睡觉了啊
#ubuntu-tw 2015-01-14
<David888> 測試...  
#ubuntu-tw 2015-01-17
<Guest18797> I just installed ubuntu server 14.10 version, the before php program can not be run under new server
<Guest18797> We can tell what's happen
<rypervenche> Guest18797: We need errors or more information
#ubuntu-tw 2018-01-19
<newguestlan> test
<newguestlan> 測試
#ubuntu-tw 2020-01-13
<hello23786a> 繁体
